# Updating the Firmware of iSimple Connect ISHD651



## sam_12345 (May 4, 2015)

I'm trying to update the firmware on an iSimple Connect ISHD651 installed in a 2007 Honda Accord with GPS. I've followed the instructions at Firmware Update - Download your file | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future but haven't been able to successfully update the firmware. I've tried 4 USB drives, each one formatted as either FAT16 or FAT32, depending on the drive's capacity. And even tried exFAT with one drive. No luck. Here's what I've tried so far:

1. Flip all DIP switches down, i.e. flip them ON.
2. Either: a) press the reset button, or b) unplug and replug the main wiring harness, or c) replug and wiring harness and switch on the ignition. (I tried all 3 methods with each drive). I can see the green LED blink at this point.
3. Wait 30 seconds.
4. Insert the USB drive with the required files.
5. Wait 30 seconds.
6. Nothing happens, the LEDs don't blink anymore as described in the instructions.

I don't believe the Connect's firmware is already the latest because I can see a sticker on the module that has the text "187a", which is the older firmware version, 192a46a is currently the latest version.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Samuel


----------



## sam_12345 (May 4, 2015)

I tried another USB drive and this time it worked. 

A few things to note in case anyone else has this problem:

1. The USB drive was formatted as FAT, I assume this means FAT16 because it doesn't say FAT32.

2. It was a 500 GB drive, not name brand.

3. I copied the files to the drive with a Windows laptop today, yesterday I used a Mac. Maybe this is the difference, I did format the drives as a FAT and FAT32 yesterday too though.

4. I had other files in the root directory of the USB drive, looks like having other files in the root directory doesn't affect the update.

5. I pressed the reset button on the Connect instead of unplugging and replugging the harness, looks like this is enough.

6. I did not turn the ignition on, the Connect was powered only from the car's constant power. The key was out of the ignition.

7. I attached the USB drive directly to the Connect, not to the USB cable extension that comes with the Connect.

8. I waited about 20 seconds instead of 30 seconds as recommended in the instructions before plugging in the USB drive.

9. The red LED, which, according the instructions could take up to 30 seconds to light, was lit within 5 seconds of attaching the USB drive.

After the red LED lit everything went as according to the instructions. I don't know exactly which change made the difference. Hopefully this will help someone else.

Thanks,
Samuel


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Check here, iSimple Solutions | Get Connected


----------



## sam_12345 (May 4, 2015)

When I click the link I get an invalid page error. When I type in the link I am redirected to iSimple Solutions' website's home page. This link doesn't help.

Also, I see that I posted that the drive was 500 GB. That must be a typo, it was probably a 128 MB drive. Not 100% sure at this point.


----------

